# How much bentonite?



## Paulc (Jun 16, 2011)

And best way to mix it with skeeter pee? I am working with my first 1 gal batch of pee, and bentonite is what I have on hand to clear it. How much should I be using to clear this stuff up? 

Thanks, paulc


----------



## buddy (Jun 16, 2011)

This is the instructions that I have for my bentonite.

"To clarify 1 gallon of wine, mix 1/2 teaspoon in 1/2 cup of boiling water for 1-2 minutes. Let stand for 1 hour. Mix again and stir gently into wine. Let stand for 14 days and rack."


----------



## Arne (Jun 16, 2011)

Paul,
If that doesn't work, invest in a pkg of sparkaloid like the directions say. It is pretty cheap and seems to clear the s.p. pretty fast. Have had one batch it didn;'t clear, but the rest of em have cleared well. Arne.


----------



## Paulc (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks all!


----------

